# Widget.exe



## sined_marlouf (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour...

Le widget FDJ est un ".exe"...

Y-a-t&#8217;il moyen de le faire reconnaître par le dashboard mac ?

Merci !


----------



## Madalvée (28 Septembre 2011)

C'est un widget windows, ceux sur mac tout le monde s'en fout maintenant, vu que ce n'est plus une nouveauté Je défie quiconque de me trouver un widget Mac sorti depuis moins de 4 mois.
C'est la course aux fonctionnalités qui fait qu'on oublie le potentiel existant.


----------



## sined_marlouf (29 Septembre 2011)

Je viens d'envoyer un formulaire à FDJ pour leur demander un Widget compatible Apple.

En voici la copie :

Bonjour.

J'ai vu que vous mettiez à disposition du public un widget FDJ.

Mais ce widget n'est pas compatible Apple, il ne fonctionne que sous Windows.

Vous serait-il possible de proposer ce widget dans les deux versions ?

Merci.


https://www.fdj.fr/infos/service/lire/id/3900/titre/loto-widget


----------



## sined_marlouf (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Monsieur,

Pour faire suite à votre e-mail, nous vous remercions de nous avoir fait part de vos impressions concernant notre site que nous transférons au service concerné.
En effet, le maintien de la qualité de notre site est un engagement permanent pour notre société, et il n'ait pas d'information qui puisse être négligée à ce sujet.

Pour toute information complémentaire, vous pouvez nous contacter :
- en remplissant notre formulaire accessible sur notre site fdj.fr depuis la rubrique "Contactez-nous"
- par téléphone au 0 969 36 60 60 (prix selon opérateur non surtaxé) du lundi au samedi de 9 h à 21 h et les jours fériés (sauf le dimanche) de 14 h à 18 h,
- par courrier : Service Clients FDJ® - TSA 36707 - 95905 CERGY PONTOISE Cedex 9

Je vous remercie de l'intérêt que vous portez aux jeux de FDJ®.

Bien sincèrement,
Christelle,
Votre conseiller client FDJ®


----------

